# Mới Tập Seo Đi Backlink Nhờ Các Bác Tư Vấn



## xukakute (22 Tháng bảy 2015)

chào các bác cộng đồng SEOer
e mới học seo nên muốn nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp
e đang seo cho từ khóa *kia cầu diễn* về link *http://dailykiacaudien.************/*
trước e có chạy adword nên nó lên trang 2 rồi, bây giờ e đang đi backlink cho từ khóa này hay phải làm gì nữa để cho từ khóa lên nhanh các bác
Mong các bác tư vấn giùm e với ạ !
E cám ơn các bác !


----------



## hungson (5 Tháng tám 2015)

Kiếm traffic cho web site bạn nhé, trước chạy Ads rồi nếu sau này không chạy nữa thì view về trang ít lắm đó


----------



## sangotunhien (7 Tháng tám 2015)

Câu view kìa add ơi


----------



## xukakute (3 Tháng chín 2015)

sangotunhien đã viết:


> Câu view kìa add ơi


sao hả bạn ??  câu view gì ạ ?[DOUBLEPOST=1441298304][/DOUBLEPOST]





hungson đã viết:


> Kiếm traffic cho web site bạn nhé, trước chạy Ads rồi nếu sau này không chạy nữa thì view về trang ít lắm đó


cám ơn bạn ! thế giờ mình phai đi backlink à bạn !


----------



## kevins (10 Tháng mười 2015)

bác này chơi seo cả site vệ tinh luôn àh


----------



## batgioi69 (2 Tháng mười một 2015)

Template đẹp quá, có share ko bác, check inbox nha, tks!


----------



## kaylice (17 Tháng năm 2016)

template đẹp dã man luôn, có share thì cho mình 1 vé với nha bác thớt ~~


----------



## nguyentu23 (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

Giờ phải đi link diễn đàn chất, diễn đàn lởm chút là từ khóa tụt ngay. Có khi not in 100


----------



## xukakute (28 Tháng mười một 2016)

nguyentu23 đã viết:


> Giờ phải đi link diễn đàn chất, diễn đàn lởm chút là từ khóa tụt ngay. Có khi not in 100


cảm ơn bác !


----------



## alibuvn (3 Tháng mười hai 2020)

Cần lắm 1 video hướng dẫn đi backlink thần tốc với số lượng lớn


----------

